# Non resident/out of country reduce tax bill



## Taxing (5 Aug 2004)

I work for an Irish co. and am out of the country (including england, denmark) for at least 183 days in each tax year.  I believe that I may not be liable for tax as I may be classed as non resident, although my wages are paid into my irish bank account.
Anyone know if I am right?


----------



## Capall (5 Aug 2004)

If you are currently paying PAYE your company has to apply for a PAYE exclusion order before they can pay you without deducting paye.


----------



## Taxing 1 (6 Aug 2004)

*Non residend/out of country reduce tax bill*

Do you know what the situation would be if I was self employed and worked abroad for more than 183 days each year.


----------



## Capall (6 Aug 2004)

*Re: Non residend/out of country reduce tax bill*

You are also regarded as resident if taking the current and previous tax year together you have spent 280 days or more in ireland with the proviso that you cannot be deemed tax resident using this test if you have spent 30 days or less only in the country in either year.
If you are only spending 183 days/year out of ireland you will still be tax resident.

if you did manage to become non resident in ireland while working for an irish company abroad you are still ordinary resident until you have been non resident for 3 consecutive years.
As an Irish non resident ,ordinary resident and domiciled person you are taxed on your worldwide income with the exception of income from a trade or profession no part of which is carried out in ireland.


----------



## Taxing 1 (6 Aug 2004)

*non residen/out of country reduce tax bill*

How many days in total over 2 years do I need to carry  on my business outside of Ireland in order that I am not liable for irish tax.


----------



## Capall (6 Aug 2004)

*Re: non residen/out of country reduce tax bill*

Its based on nights spent in ireland. You must not spend 280 nights in ireland over 2 years.
Your trade/profession must also be carried out completely abroad. You are allowed 30 incidental work days in ireland if you are Ordinary resident and work abroad. The revenue web site have good leaflets on residency,


----------



## Lamb (11 Sep 2004)

*Tax*

If you apply for PAYE exclusion and don't pay tax in Ireland then surely you must pay tax somewhere?


----------

